# Best Idaho Breeders



## abbysteen (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone have recommendations on great breeders in Idaho?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads have some recommendations on breeders in Idaho:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/114928-idaho-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/604458-zeder-kamme-idaho.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/358241-breeders-washington-idaho.html


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Vom Haus Vianden near Post Falls Idaho, they're a working line breeder and you already mention Theishof in your other thread.


----------

